# Is this site for free Jio 4G SIM authentic?



## lywyre (Jun 11, 2016)

I got this link as a forward in WhatsApp. I instinctively know it is a suspicious/ malicious link. I can't even find WhoIs details for the same or any other link/reference from reliance's site. Did not get any Google results also regarding this promo. 

However, I can't find any evidence on the contrary suggesting the site is indeed malicious. And I don't want to jump the gun and misinform my contacts that the site is bogus.

If any of you know any details about the same, please do share. Oh, I forgot to mention that the offer also includes 90GB for testing

Edit: Forgot the link: ~snip~


----------



## Rajat_Biswal (Jun 13, 2016)

No, that's not legit. That website is on a free domain that's why no whois info.
Better get it at local store.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jun 15, 2016)

Rajat_Biswal said:


> No, that's not legit. That website is on a free domain that's why no whois info.
> Better get it at local store.


Free sim with 90 GB available at local store?


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Jun 15, 2016)

*www.jio.com/


----------

